# Chicago's Code on Grease Traps



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I lent out my code book and never did get it back. So I am wondering if I am recalling this right.

Any unit that is more than 3 stories or has more than 6 family units must have a grease trap. 

Now the question is in a 50 unit condo is it required that each unit has an under sink trap?

If I posted the right phrasing I think they are still required. So you Chicago guys lets here what you got.


----------



## jc60618 (Jan 24, 2010)

18-29-1003.3.1 Where required

Every multiple dwelling building with over 6 dwelling units (exclusive of townhouses), any commercial kitchen and where required by the department of sewers shall be provided with a grease interceptor or an outside catch basin for all kitchen waste.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Yea its high time I reorder a Chicago code book. Thanks for looking that up for me.


----------



## jc60618 (Jan 24, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Yea its high time I reorder a Chicago code book. Thanks for looking that up for me.


No problem


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Man,how the hell did i miss this post SewerRatz,thats the reason i don't lend out both of my code books any more.......you just never know when going to need them.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

jc60618 said:


> 18-29-1003.3.1 Where required
> 
> Every multiple dwelling building with over 6 dwelling units (exclusive of townhouses), any commercial kitchen and where required by the department of sewers shall be provided with a grease interceptor or an outside catch basin for all kitchen waste.


 
2*********


----------

